
Ask HN: Gmail showing new ‘dev’ options at the bottom - dropoutcoder
My google apps &#x2F; gmail account is showing two new links at the bottom left of my mobile web session.<p>1) In red is a link that says ‘Send internal feedback’.<p>2) Another link toggles between ‘Show consoles&#x2F;Hide consoles’.<p>Neither link is operational. Is this a bug that is revealing internal developer links by accident?
======
guessmyname
I can see it too →
[https://i.imgur.com/UeMHPys.png](https://i.imgur.com/UeMHPys.png) Clicking
the “Send internal feedback” link triggers an error in the JavaScript console
that says _“ReferenceError: Can 't find variable: FEATURE_STRING”_ while
clicking the “Show Consoles” link simply toggles an internal state that
apparently makes a development console visible to whoever has access to a
debug UI. I found "gfeedback.js" but following the code all the way down only
results in a request to
[https://www.google.com/tools/feedback](https://www.google.com/tools/feedback)

~~~
dropoutcoder
Maybe if one is able to activate the feedback feature and attach their CV,
Google will offer a job interview.

